# Cannabis Infused Honey



## ComeupKid (Nov 28, 2011)

so its gettin close to Christmas, and i want to give my dad some cannabis honey. i figured if it is sold t clubs, i can make it as well instead of paying $25 for a tiny jar

I was perusing through the internet and came across a recipie that calls for making a tincture, letting the alcohol evaporate(like making oil) over the cource of a week and then combining the reduced substance with warm honey. 

that sounds pretty easy to me, but i still have a few questions.

1. do i need to dry the shake and mids im using in the tincture?(i prolly sound like a broken record)

2. what percentage/proof of alcohol should i use? iv made canna-butter before and also canna olive oil, and a shot of brandy(usually E&J, im sure i could do better though) or vodca(even though i hate vodca) seems to do the trick when cooking, but will it do the same as a tincture? I usually prefer brandy as aposed to vodca because the sugar mixes better when cooking. is there anything better?

but yeah i was just seeing if anyone has tried to make infused honey. hope to hear some stories about how things came out. and ill be updating as i get this done.


----------



## gioua (Nov 28, 2011)

Is Honey THC soluble? I read that you will need to add some sort of other agents to it like lecithin or oil. 
I would imagine you would have to heat the honey up not sure the boiling point or if that would make honey spoil (it wont normally)


----------



## poplars (Nov 28, 2011)

what you're talkin about is a suspension....

the alcohol initially extracts, then you vaporize the alcohol off and add honey.

yes you need dry shake.

use atleast 150 proof.


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 28, 2011)

as stated dry trim or/ and bud.use grain(everclear) alcohol to extract oil.put in double boiler n evaporate by 1/2. add equal parts honey and 3-5 vitamin e-gel caps(puncture n squeeze out). reduce alcohol to zilch. i,ve not been able to get all grain out but, im an alcoholic that doesn,t drink, so, u shouldn,t have any problems with that. be patient, as it can take a while to do it right. use very low heat...pm me if you have any questions...i make for my father also, he loves it....peace brim


----------



## ComeupKid (Nov 28, 2011)

awesome! thanks guys ill report back with my results! brim that was more thorough than any other info ive been able to find!!


----------



## ComeupKid (Nov 29, 2011)

would it be possible to use a crock pot to make the tincture?


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 29, 2011)

you dont have to heat to extract with alcohol. hit me up if need be....peace brim


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2011)

the only way I know how to make tincture is the slow hippie method......




poplars said:


> I put mine in a dark place in a brown paper bag, on something propped up over a space heater, it keeps the jar warm but not hot. this is essential to the process as it activates the thc and other cannabinoids.
> 
> bacardi 151 will work just fine if you want the sweet taste to it. I prefer the clean taste of everclear since I can do what I want with it mixed drink wise....
> 
> ...


----------



## RumHam413 (Nov 29, 2011)

great idea


----------

